# Angelfish dorsal fin issues - please help!



## SummerDawn (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all, just joined the forum to hopefully get some emergency help. I have two freshwater tanks: one 75gal long and one 30gal long. This question is in regards to my 75gal. My water conditions are currently: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and the nitrate is a bit harder to read but it's well within the safe range. PH is 7.8 (yes I know this is a bit high.. It's due to the water hardness here and I try to give my fish consistent water conditions rather than fluctuating PH.

The residents of the tank are as follows: one Senegal Bichir (3.5"), one Red Tailed Shark (3"), one Opaline Gourami (3"), one Pictus Catfish (3.5"), an the newest addition, one Veiled Angelfish I've only had since Saturday who is about 1.5" in length and roughly 3" tall.

Yesterday, after my new Angel had been in the tank for roughly 24 hours, I noticed a chunk missing from its dorsal fin. I assumed I may have purchased it that way (my Bichir, purchased from the same store, was missing part of one of its pectoral fins when I first got him several months ago which grew back quickly without incident). However, my fiancee just calle me at work to let me know it has gotten worse. He says there appears to be a split in the middle of the fin now separating the upper half into two pieces.

What should I do? Does this sound like fin rot? In all the years I've has freshwater aquariums, I have never dealt with fin rot personally, but this seems to be progressing a bit quickly. If he is being nipped, I have no idea who might be doing it. My Bichir is extremely docile as is my Gourami, my Pictus never leaves his hollowed out log except to swim sporadically in circles and to feed, and I have only seen my (surprisingly mellow) RTS get aggressive once: when I first added the Pictus, he chased him for awhile but quickly tired of it (I think he may have confused him for another shark) and now they even occasionally share the hollow log together.

Does this sound like disease or the work of an unknown bully? I watch my babies or a good hour or so every day and have yet to see anyone chase my new Angel.  If it is fin rot, how would I determine that? And if he's being bullied, the only place I can relocate him to is my 30gal, the sole resident of which is my brand new Blood Parrot who is still extremely shy and has yet to leave his cave. Is there anything I can do for my Angel? Please help.  I have three hours of work left and at this point I am afraid I will come home to a dead Angelfish.


----------



## SummerDawn (Apr 23, 2012)

One other random question - I do plan on moving the BP to the 75gal in a few weeks as well and I know Pictus do best in groups. Would it be safe to add more Pictus in addition to those residents (BP, Bichir, RTS, Angel, Gourami, 1 Pictus) or am I looking at serious overcrowding issues?


----------

